# Turkey Authorizes Warships To Escort Gaza Aid



## JBS (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14844902



> Speaking to Al Jazeera, Mr Erdogan also said Turkey had taken steps to prevent Israel unilaterally exploiting natural resources in the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> He spoke amid a growing row over Israel's refusal to apologise for a deadly raid on an aid ship last year.
> Turkey has already cut military ties and expelled Israel's ambassador.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Sep 8, 2011)

Inside Israeli waters? This could be interesting.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope the Jews blow their asses out of the water, or use a submarine to sink it in deep water.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2011)

Because that will go well.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm sure Israel is not in the mood for crap like this, especially after their Embassy got jacked up in Cairo.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Because that will go well.


Do you think Turkey can beat them?
It rarely goes well for Israel; so they just need to do what is best for themselves.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well turkey has a modern military and western(American tactics). I just don't think this was wise on either side!


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2011)

We should start a fantasy Middle East league and bet on who goes to war next, plenty of teams to choose from.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Well turkey has a modern military and western(American tactics). I just don't think this was wise on either side!


I agree on the wisdom part, but their Mil mindset  (my experience) is more WW II/Korea, then modern.  Plus they are steaming into the other guys neighborhood, and Art 5 may not apply.  I think Turkey would lose more then Israel.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Israel simply needs to state "we will view any military vessal in our waters as an act of war" and leave it up to Turkey if they really want to go to war with Israel. I doubt they will if they told directly that they will be at war, ect. I also think Israel will kick Turkey's ass in any for of a military action, but I think it will also toss the middle east into shit storm of "gang up on Israel" and that will put the United States in a really bad way (either we get involved or we sit it out, either way it's bad for us).


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2011)

JAB said:


> Israel simply needs to state "we will view any military vessal in our waters as an act of war" and leave it up to Turkey if they really want to go to war with Israel. I doubt they will if they told directly that they will be at war, ect. I also think Israel will kick Turkey's ass in any for of a military action, but I think it will also toss the middle east into shit storm of "gang up on Israel" and that will put the United States in a really bad way (either we get involved or we sit it out, either way it's bad for us).


 Israel hasn't exactly been forthcoming of late on notifying people of exactly why they might blow the shit out of them.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very true, but if Turkey is putting it out there, then there is no reason for Israel not to put it out. We all know what Israel will do, they are not going to let military vessals into Gaza, especially one from Turkey. At least by saying we will blow the shit out of your boats, the rest of the world can say "they gave them fair warning not to do that".


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree, all I'm saying is don't expect much from Israel in the way of a WARNO about anything.  I think that is one of their strengths that keeps people in check sometimes, nobody knows WTF they're gonna do if you use the wrong shitter.


----------



## QC (Sep 10, 2011)

I doubt that anyone boarding a ship will be armed with paintball guns like last time.
Where's ML?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I agree, all I'm saying is don't expect much from Israel in the way of a WARNO about anything. I think that is one of their strengths that keeps people in check sometimes, nobody knows WTF they're gonna do if you use the wrong shitter.


I thought the exclusion zone was published, and the waters belonged to Israel?
Would ROR if the Turkish Destroyer had a massive computer failure.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I thought the exclusion zone was published, and the waters belonged to Israel?
> Would ROR if the Turkish Destroyer had a massive computer failure.


You are correct, however, we have set the standard for long drawn out warning speeches about how upset we are and that the BG's should stop whatever it is they're doing.  I think other countries have come to expect this from the few allies we have left from this admin.  I love it when Israel pops up in the news all of a sudden because some asshat country gets out of line and steps where they were warned not to.  I wish we still had some of that left in us.


----------



## JBS (Sep 17, 2011)

There are fresh reports that Turkey has modified its electronic designation of Israeli aircraft from "friend" to "foe".  Not a good sign.

There seems to be a radically anti-Israeli face emerging from all corners- from the so-called "Arab Spring", the storming of the embassy in Egypt, the call for Sharia law by leaders of the various revolts, and now the brinksmanship game with Turkey.

http://www.todayszaman.com/news-256...longer-friend-for-turkeys-f-16s-warships.html



> Turkey's Military Electronics Industry (ASELSAN) has produced a new identification friend or foe (IFF) system for Turkish jet fighters, warships and submarines and the new software, contrary to the older, US-made version, does not automatically identify Israeli planes and ships as friends, a news report said on Tuesday.
> 
> The new IFF has already been installed in Turkish F-16s and is expected to be installed in all Navy ships and submarines, the report, published in Turkish daily Star, said. It will be fully operational when it is installed in all military planes, warships and submarines.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2011)

Those Turkish assholes have short memories. Israel was there with people on the ground during the big earthquake that struck in 1999.

The current Turkish regime is going against what Ataturk wanted and set in place.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Personally I think it will be a lot of political posturing and not much action.  However if Turkey needs to be invaded because of this for God's sakes lets not do it via way of Anzac cove...


----------



## JBS (Sep 20, 2011)

Suspected Bomb Rocks Turkish Capital



> An explosion rocked the center of Ankara on Tuesday morning, injuring 15 people and damaging surrounding vehicles, Reuters reported via Turkish broadcasters.
> The cause of the blast, whose source was apparently a vehicle in the area, was not immediately clear.
> A reporter from broadcaster NTV said surrounding vehicles were thrown around by the force of the blast. Shops near the point of explosion were damaged beyond recognition, he added.
> The wreckage of the vehicle was so badly damaged, it was not possible to tell what type of a vehicle it was, NTV reporter said.
> ...





> ANKARA, Turkey — A suspected car bomb exploded across a secondary school in the Turkish capital on Tuesday, wounding 15 people, authorities said.
> 
> There was no immediate claim of responsibility, but the attack comes at a time when Kurdish rebels fighting for autonomy in southeastern Turkey have escalated their attacks on Turkish targets. The rebels carried out deadly bomb attacks in Turkish cities in the past. Islamic and leftist militants were also behind some bombings in this NATO-member and U.S. ally country.
> 
> ...



Not good.

So many different places this could have come from.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 20, 2011)

JBS said:


> Suspected Bomb Rocks Turkish Capital
> 
> Not good.
> 
> So many different places this could have come from.



Just reading the headline, I'd suspect Kurds.  But as you said, there are a lot of other likely suspects as well.


----------



## JBS (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting quote:





> The parked car was purchased a week ago but it was not yet registered. Police detained a woman at the scene who shouted "long live our struggle!" as she was escorted away by police, Dogan news agency video showed.


 
And of course there was a recent dragnet in the South a couple days ago, in which over 95 (suspected) PKK were taken in:
http://www.english.rfi.fr/europe/20110917-turkey-arrests-95-kurds-over-alleged-pkk-links


----------

